# Lakers pursuing Agent Zero!?!



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

A high-ranking Western Conference executive with knowledge of the situation has told Pro Basketball News that both the Los Angeles Lakers and Los Angeles Clippers plan to "strongly pursue" Washington Wizards guard Gilbert Arenas this summer. Arenas is signed through 2009, but has said he will exercise the early termination option in his contract and become a free agent.

more in link...

http://probasketballnews.com/pbn_arenas031708.html


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Arenas has always said he'd love to play with Kobe in LA.

Reality is though he is going to get a payday far bigger than most teams in contention could muster. But if he took a pay cut to win, I'd have insane respect for him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^he might be crazy enough to do that...I consider this story BS unless the Lakers know something about Arenas that most dont.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Odom and Farmar for Arenas???

Arenas/Fisher
Kobe/Sasha
Ariza/VladRad/Walton
Pau/Ronny
Bynum/Mihm

That's just dirty.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Honestly, I'd say no to this one. Not only does he strike me as a pompous self-absorbed *****, but I don't think he and Kobe could co-exist. I've never regarded Gil as anything more than a low percentage chucker and a turnover machine. I didn't watch him play all that much, so I'm probably wrong. I just have a strong dislike for his attitude, although I do think he's gotten himself really far (considering his draft position, expectations etc.).

Nah, who am I kidding, it would probably be Gasol part II if the Lakers did sign him in the off season.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Unless he just wants to make the minimum and just pursue a ring, this isn't happening.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd love for this to happen.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Man I would love for this to happen, I used to be class mates with him in high school. Gilbert wants to come back and play in L.A, if it ends up with the lakers, great!


----------



## krispy (Sep 13, 2006)

Although I like Arenas, I also don't think it will be for the best for Lakers. What's good about Arenas is that he takes the big, important shots. Lakers already have Kobe who can do that. We don't need another player for that and it will just cause confusion! He is just not what Lakers need. I think the only piece missing for lakers is a really tough/enforcer type of player.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

krispy said:


> Although I like Arenas, I also don't think it will be for the best for Lakers. What's good about Arenas is that he takes the big, important shots. Lakers already have Kobe who can do that. We don't need another player for that and it will just cause confusion! He is just not what Lakers need. I think the only piece missing for lakers is a really tough/enforcer type of player.


Your first post! :cheers:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Chemistry nightmare if this happens.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I would love Arenas! Having Arenas on the team would make us just nasty in crunch time. Look at what happened today. They knew that we were trying to get the ball to Kobe in the 4th and they just sent a hard double at him every time knowing full well that Lamar was not gonna step up. With a scorer like Arenas on the squad that just wouldnt happen. They would have to double either Kobe or Gilbert but not both.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

In fairness to Arenas, he has shown that other players can succeed while playing with him. You may as well scrap the triangle though.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> In fairness to Arenas, he has shown that other players can succeed while playing with him. You may as well scrap the triangle though.


No, the reason it would work so well is that the triangle requires a shooting point guard. If he can swallow his prideso that he doesn't have to be the A #1 guy, and take the open shots and some of the load off Kobe, then it would work perfectly. Think of a better shooting Fisher.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Highly doubt we get him, but wouldn't mind doing some sort of trade with the Wizards to obtain him for Odom/Farmar.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Plastic Man said:


> Honestly, I'd say no to this one. Not only does he strike me as a pompous self-absorbed *****, but I don't think he and Kobe could co-exist.


Well a lot of people would have the same opinion of Kobe, so really its more likely an outside view pushed by the media if u know what I mean.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Teezy said:


> No, the reason it would work so well is that the triangle requires a shooting point guard. If he can swallow his prideso that he doesn't have to be the A #1 guy, and take the open shots and some of the load off Kobe, then it would work perfectly. Think of a better shooting Fisher.


That's just silly. Limit Arenas to a spot up shooter? What's the point? With his style of play, he certainly doesn't have room to operate as the second option. Search 'In Phil's Own Words' or something like that on youtube for a good, brief rundown of the triangle in the way that the Lakers run it. Gilbert gets into rhythm by taking a large volume of shots, similar to Kobe. There is a reason why he didn't make Team USA. Gilbert is an exceptional talent, but you can't just mold a star, volume shooter into a role player much in the same way that you can't turn Fisher into Kobe. Make a guy like Arenas a spotup shooter and I guarantee you his shooting percentages drop drastically. See Larry Hughes with the Cavs. Or note that players magically shoot ridiculous percentages from downtown when joining the Suns. It's all about rhythm.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Well a lot of people would have the same opinion of Kobe, so really its more likely an outside view pushed by the media if u know what I mean.


No. I lost all respect for Arenas when he criticized other players for turning down contracts and then saying he'll opt out because that's how he'll get more money; Kobe doesn't do stuff like that. He also doesn't blog and take shots at players performing well while nursing his injury and not doing **** to help his team win. Bryant may be arrogant, he might even be self-centred. But Arenas is just a *****. I found him amusing at first, but now I just think he's an attention whore with a bad sense of humor.

But that's just me.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

Eternal said:


> wouldn't mind doing some sort of trade with the Wizards to obtain him for Odom/Farmar.


well that just isnt going to happen... trading arenas for odom means they would have to let jamison walk and there is no way they can sell that to the fans. Letting the fans 2 favorite players since wes unseld walk and only getting a 1 year lease on odom in return would be a disaster.

Only way i see it happening is for gasol. He has played well for you guys but you really didnt give up ish for him to begin with and i think it would make your team much better anyways

1 gil
2 kobe
3 ariza/vladrad
4 odom
5 bynum

You can say whatever you want about gilbert wanting to play with kobe, wanting to play in his hometown, or just leaving DC but you have to remember that abe pollin is no mark cuban and isnt going to take on monster contracts just for the sake of taking on players. The options either are getting him to sign for the MLE (which isnt as crazy as it sounds since we are talking about Gilbert) or trading actual talent.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> No. I lost all respect for Arenas when he criticized other players for turning down contracts and then saying he'll opt out because that's how he'll get more money; Kobe doesn't do stuff like that. He also doesn't blog and take shots at players performing well while nursing his injury and not doing **** to help his team win. Bryant may be arrogant, he might even be self-centred. But Arenas is just a *****. I found him amusing at first, but now I just think he's an attention whore with a bad sense of humor.
> 
> But that's just me.


i think you misunderstood what he said - he was talking about varejao not playing a big part of the season because of contract issues, and guys who are whining and think they deserve more money when they don't (which, in turn, will affect the team negatively). gilbert opting out does none of the above.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

shyFX325 said:


> well that just isnt going to happen... trading arenas for odom means they would have to let jamison walk and there is no way they can sell that to the fans. Letting the fans 2 favorite players since wes unseld walk and only getting a 1 year lease on odom in return would be a disaster.
> 
> Only way i see it happening is for gasol. He has played well for you guys but you really didnt give up ish for him to begin with and i think it would make your team much better anyways
> 
> ...


ewww...


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

shyFX325 said:


> well that just isnt going to happen... trading arenas for odom means they would have to let jamison walk and there is no way they can sell that to the fans. Letting the fans 2 favorite players since wes unseld walk and only getting a 1 year lease on odom in return would be a disaster.
> 
> Only way i see it happening is for gasol. He has played well for you guys but you really didnt give up ish for him to begin with and i think it would make your team much better anyways
> 
> ...


No, thanks. I think that I'd rather have 2 all-star caliber big men in Bynum and Gasol rather than have a team where your backcourt takes 50 shots per game. I don't mind your 3-spot combination, though. 

I don't know if we can really tell what kind of moves we are going to make until after the season. The question for me is how Odom will fit in when Gasol and Bynum get back. If he doesn't fit in, then what? Let him walk (financial reasons) or trade him? If we make a trade, I'm not inclined to trade for a star player that is a volume shooter. The game vs. Houston confirmed my belief that Battier would be a nice fit in the starting lineup. Anyway, I may have gotten off-topic. Short answer: Nothing personal, but no to Arenas.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

L.A Guy said:


> Man I would love for this to happen, I used to be class mates with him in high school. Gilbert wants to come back and play in L.A, if it ends up with the lakers, great!



you went to Grant? I had my career high against you guys.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

shyFX325 said:


> well that just isnt going to happen... trading arenas for odom means they would have to let jamison walk and there is no way they can sell that to the fans. Letting the fans 2 favorite players since wes unseld walk and only getting a 1 year lease on odom in return would be a disaster.
> 
> Only way i see it happening is for gasol. He has played well for you guys but you really didnt give up ish for him to begin with and i think it would make your team much better anyways
> 
> ...


Odom could play SF for the Wiz, and have Butler be the SG. So you could have a trio of Butler, Odom, Jamison.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bringing Agent Zero to LA would be gangster. Heck yeah I'm all for this one. (prays)


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Bringing Agent Zero to LA would be gangster. Heck yeah I'm all for this one. (prays)


i am too even though its a potential chemistry diaster, there are more positives than negatives by adding Arenas to the Lakers


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> you went to Grant? I had my career high against you guys.


Ya I went to Grant. What school did you go to?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I want to add another PG to the mix but I don't want Arenas. He's a great talent but you can keep him. I don't want him anywhere near this team. Not only would he and Kobe not get along (when have two volume shooters ever gotten along and won anything) but I think he would alienate alot of his teammates with his constant media whoring, off-the wall remarks, and selfish play. Imagine having two guys like that on one team? It's funny, we're sitting here in first place with no Bynum, Gasol, or Ariza and people want to rip apart the roster for another shiny piece. Lets see how we look when we're healthy again next season. My guess is we'll be right back where we are right now, maybe even where the Celtics are.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

P-Rez25 said:


> i am too even though its a potential chemistry diaster, there are more positives than negatives by adding Arenas to the Lakers


If Arenas signed with the lakers then I doubt he would have any problems because he we be taking a huge loss of money and would obviously be here to win a ring. If he was traded here then yeah, you're probably looking at some potential issues.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Pinball said:


> It's funny, we're sitting here in first place with no Bynum, Gasol, or Ariza and people want to rip apart the roster for another shiny piece. Lets see how we look when we're healthy again next season. My guess is we'll be right back where we are right now, maybe even where the Celtics are.


nice post, and agreed. Not only will we not find a more talented 4th option than Lamar Odom, but we certainly won't find such a talent that'll be ok with being a role player. add to that our awsome bench, a hall-of-fame coach and I'm not sure what else people want. This squad needs a whole season together before even considering making any moves.


----------



## Mohamed17 (Mar 20, 2008)

I love his game and his colourful personality, but I do not want him in L.A.

We have the single biggest force in Basketball today and a 20-year old franchise center. You want these two to have as many touches of the rock as possible, which is in conflict with Arenas who needs his 30 shots per game to be productive. How is that going to be possible with Gasol, Odom and our deep bench also needing to see a lot of the ball?

Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Asalamu Alaikum!!

Welcome to the board!

I totally agree, he is great, just not for the Lakers if that makes any sense. I really think any talk about him joining the Lakers is some writers pipe dream.


----------



## Mohamed17 (Mar 20, 2008)

W/Salam.

Many thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

L.A Guy said:


> Ya I went to Grant. What school did you go to?


Compton


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Gilbert has publicly stated that he expects to sign for the maximum. I'm not sure how all that salary cap junk works but with the players the Lakers have now, is it financially possible?

Also for those of you talking about a Farmar/Odom trade for Gil, that also will not happen because he will be a free agent in the summer.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^sign and trade is possible


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Pnack said:


> Gilbert has publicly stated that he expects to sign for the maximum. I'm not sure how all that salary cap junk works but with the players the Lakers have now, is it financially possible?
> 
> Also for those of you talking about a Farmar/Odom trade for Gil, that also will not happen because he will be a free agent in the summer.


It's certainly possible... S&T.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pnack said:


> Gilbert has publicly stated that he expects to sign for the maximum. I'm not sure how all that salary cap junk works but with the players the Lakers have now, is it financially possible?
> 
> Also for those of you talking about a Farmar/Odom trade for Gil, that also will not happen because he will be a free agent in the summer.


What the hell are you talking about? The whole basis of that discussion (Odom/Farmar for Arenas) is that Gilbert will be a FA this summer. Odom and Farmar make over $15 million combined next year, which makes a sign-and-trade completely possible.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Not that Arenas would be a good fit, but you'd have to be certifiably insane to think the Lakers would pick up Gilbert to replace 33 year old Derek Fisher at PG. I mean, come on. At least be reasonable. Unless his knee is shot this is the no-brainer of the century. You don't pass on Gilbert Arenas for *possible* chemistry issues when you're replacing Derek Fisher at that position. Fish is a great glue-guy, but about as average on-court impact as it gets. Average to solid, maybe. Gilbert is a superstar.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> What the hell are you talking about? The whole basis of that discussion (Odom/Farmar for Arenas) is that Gilbert will be a FA this summer. Odom and Farmar make over $15 million combined next year, which makes a sign-and-trade completely possible.


Gilbert will re-sign with the Wizards and get traded for Odom/Farmar. it happens more than you think


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

why wouldnt this work? it worked with Jordan and Pippen. its working now with the Garnett, Pierce, and Allen. it would work if Arenas decided to come here im sure hes man enough to sacrifice a few points of his average to have a chance at a ring. just imagine:

PG-Gilbert Arenas
SG-Kobe Bryant
SF-Trevor Ariza
PF-Pau Gasol
C-Andrew Bynum

with Kobe being the oldest guy in that group we are certain to be the best team for atleast 4 years. right now we are among the best but with Arenas you cant double Kobe on the perimeter. Bynum is only 20 we dont need to get him as many touches as possible. in 5 years when Kobe and Pau are in their mid 30s no doubt this will become more Bynums team than anything. i say give it a chance, Arenas is better than Lamar Odom, isnt that what we all want?


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Odom and Farmar make over $15 million combined next year, which makes a sign-and-trade completely possible.


samuel dalembert and reggie evans are also going to be making 15 million combined next year... doesnt mean either are possible



P-Rez25 said:


> why wouldnt this work?


it wouldnt work because the wiz would never accept a deal like that for Arenas. I honestly believe Abe would let him walk (and get nothing in return) before accepting a package like that. I would either start drafting up some new ideas with Pau heading out or just forget about it


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

P-Rez25 said:


> why wouldnt this work? it worked with Jordan and Pippen. its working now with the Garnett, Pierce, and Allen. it would work if Arenas decided to come here im sure hes man enough to sacrifice a few points of his average to have a chance at a ring. just imagine:
> 
> PG-Gilbert Arenas
> SG-Kobe Bryant
> ...


get real


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

Are you kidding me? The Lakers already have one of if not the best looking Rosters in the league. Why would they want to risk it all for a low percentage chucker whom they really dont need? Honestly, teams with a roster as good as the lakers' shouldn't have to worry about trading anyone except for the much-hated Luke Walton. (can anyone explain to me why people hate this guy so much?)


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

ray_allen_20 said:


> The Lakers already have one of if not the best looking Rosters in the league. Why would they want to risk it all for a low percentage chucker whom they really dont need?


Why would the mavs trade a young PG on the rise for an aging PG that is a defensive liability?? GMs do some crazy things when the roster they currently have isnt working


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^uh..our roster is working just fine thank you


----------



## dada (Mar 28, 2008)

Kinda silly as to why we would make that move as for one theres no way we could sign him for the max without losing an important piece to a team which as it stands looks very scary when healthy...and no I dont want us losing Lamar Odom.

Fisher 6-1
Kobe 6-7
Odom 6-10
Gasol 7ft
Bynum 7ft

I mean just look at that size, not many teams can boast this sorta lineup. Fisher is ideal for us at the PG position for now because he's an excellent spot up shooter (until he fools himself occasionally into thinking hes a slasher)and a veteran who makes limited mistakes while being pretty solid defensively. A great complement to Kobe because he does not demand alot of the ball and will gladly live off double teams. Most importantly the size and dimensions our front line presents is a hand full for any team we go up against and is something I really dont want to lose before ever getting a chance to get going. I mean, I dont expect any one of those 3 big guys to burst out at us statistically but all will play an important role in the grand scheme of things. When Bynum returns he doesnt even really have to do much to fill up his stat sheet. All he has to do is attack the glass and his offensive stats will take care of itself with putbacks and open dunks. Gasol will have it a little easier offensively playing the PF position and should thrive in the high post considering his range and the fact having Bynum down low will probably limit double teams as we all know he can slip that quick pass and Bynum close to the rim is almost an automatic 2. Odom will have alot less pressure on him to perform and should help him in the long run. I mean he rebounds, passes, shoots a high percentage etc etc. He'll take care of himself. All this and Kobe should still be able to get his touches and be the force he has always been. Gilbert is a great player but I dont he'd be that great a complement to Kobe unless he is willing to put his numbers on the backseat for the greater good.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Welcome to the boards...

I totally agree that Arenas would not work here. Obviously the money side factors into that opinion. Bynum is eligible for a max contract of 5yr/75mill. If all goes well I suspect that will happen right after the championship parade (assuming he was part of the winning combination), or if that (winning it all) doesn't happen then I would guess 20 games into the season so they can see if he is back to form.

Its tough on the Odom dilemma. It would really help to see our full healthy starting lineup. If for whatever reason that doesn't happen then I cant see the Lakers trading Odom in the off-season since he _could_ be the perfect fit. If for whatever reason the Lakers struggle at the beginning of next season (don't see that happening) then I think he would be traded by the trade deadline.

The only way Odom is traded is if he completly sucks when in a healthy starting roster.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

dada said:


> Kinda silly as to why we would make that move as for one theres no way we could sign him for the max without losing an important piece to a team which as it stands looks very scary when healthy...and no I dont want us losing Lamar Odom.
> 
> Fisher 6-1
> Kobe 6-7
> ...


Welcome to the Lakers forum!  I agree as well that he wouldn't be a good fit. If he is willing to put his numbers in the backseat, I'm all for him.


----------

